
Show HN: VClist – Get the top 50 VC's emails in your inbox - oliv__
https://www.vclist.co
======
tiplus
Congrats on your project! What a fantastic idea for (almost) passive income.
You might even try to make the payment recurring and sell updates.

~~~
oliv__
Thank you! The thought did cross my mind but I wanted to start with a simple
version first to test the waters.

------
frik
About VCs: Isn't cold calling/mailing the worst thing you can do? - so how
does this list help?

------
buddha
This should save me some time :)

